# Fluad



## Jmraney (Feb 24, 2016)

What CPT are you guys using when billing for the Trivalent FLUAD? I am having the hardest time trying to figure this out and there is very little info about it out there.


----------



## Cynthia Hughes (Feb 24, 2016)

Jmraney said:


> What CPT are you guys using when billing for the Trivalent FLUAD? I am having the hardest time trying to figure this out and there is very little info about it out there.



90653 Influenza vaccine, inactivated (IIV), subunit, adjuvanted, for intramuscular use


----------



## NishaJ (Aug 24, 2016)

as per the cpt 2016 book, cpt 90653 is still pending for FDA approval. Then how we can use this cpt .


----------

